# Ray's Wheel repair?



## Stevolution (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone know who can possibly repair one of my Volk Racing Forged alloy wheel? I stupidly kurbed it lightly but they are near £500 wheel for a new one. I went to see the wheel specialist but they couldnt gurantee a colour match which something im fussy with. Got a number for chips away but im weary that they'll be able to do any better???
thanks


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Don't know who you spoke to but Afan Tyres did a cracking job on my old mans XJR wheels. There is a thread on here about them as well.

http://www.afan-tyres.co.uk/


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Unless it's the bronze anodised type of wheel then any decent refurber should be able to match the colour.... If it's the bronze.... Your stuffed .


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

You may need to get the 4 done if that's the case.


----------



## Stevolution (Feb 10, 2009)

No they are gunmetal in colour and only 4 months old. My concern is, the other 3 are fine and are too new to be redone, the damage is just on the outter lip where the tyre meets the wheel (had i used normal road tyres, the rim protector would have just about saved it I think) and also i dont want to lose the stickers off the wheel as replacments are too much hassle to obtain (i know, im fussy)
Im tamping with myself for kurbing the wheel in the first place as i know im not going to be happy with anything other than perfect.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

I know of several places that just simply push the tyre back on the rim, do the repair and paint and hey presto... Jobs (hopefully) a good'un... Shouldn't need a full refurb if it's just a bit of kerb rash, and if the wheel is just painted then they should get the colour match fine .


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Where is the closest place to us that does good/relativley cheap refurbs?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I reckon my painter might be able to sort it mate.

Where abouts are you?


----------

